# Donated Embryos



## kitten106 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi everyone

This is the first time of been on this SINGLES link on this site..Im due to start my treatment soon in Spain and wondered if anyone else is having Donated Embryo Transfer as their treatment ?

Im 46 years old and basically im still pretty fertile and nothing wrong with my eggs, but the clinic felt for best possible result im to have Donated Embryos, after alot of soul searching i decided i would do this i have waited so long...I did I.V.F AND ICSI a few years ago with my then partner as he had low sperm count but nothing came of that and im now single and still wanting a child.

I did notice on here some ladies who are older than me have had babies after having treatment and wondered if they just had Donated Sperm or possibly Donated Eggs this treatment was offered to me aswell but unfortuantly for me too expensive as im thinking it involes the Donor having I.V.F which the recipient pays for i couldnt really afford that.

I did try about 3 years ago with a very good friend of mine who is Gay, he Donated once a month for about a year, i had everything we needed the pot,syringe,thermometer and chart but it didnt work and towards the end i dont think he was very commited, but was still a very kind thing for him to do  dont think it was meant to be sadly.

Anyway would love to here from anyone doing the same as me..Also anyone having treatment at the Eugin Clinic in Spain.

Lots of Love

Kitten x x x


----------



## SallyAnn2010 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi Kitten,

I'm in a similar situation to yourself I am coming up to 45 and I have no known history of fertility problems (just a history of staying too long in relationships with men who didn't want babies!). 

I'm on a (very long) waiting list for donor embryos at a Czech clinic but will probably shift to a Spanish one soon. They seem a lot more accommodating to single women and the waiting lists don't seem to be as long, though on the downside things are a bit more expensive in Spain. 

I can't really answer your questions but just wanted to say hello and that I'll be interested in reading the replies to your question.

All the best, 

Sally x


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

hi ladies

i've just had my second donor embryo tx at reprofit in the czech republic.  Sallyann which clinic has the very long waiting list?  Spanish clinics will be more accommodating to single women as it's actually illegal to treat single women in Cz so you have to be careful with your information but it's easy enough to do and lots of singlies do.

Kitten there should be a clinic board for Eugin if you look under spain on the international boards if you haven't looked there already.

Any questions ask away.

GG xx


----------



## Vix 1 (Jun 17, 2009)

G G - just nipping on as I saw you on the board - wondered where you had got to. Loads of crossed fingers!  xxxxx  xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

thanks vix, i'm on the reprofit thread a bit and on the FGA thread as been having immune tests and tx but not been a huge poster of late.

how are things with you?

GGx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I would also suggest getting your bloods checked out and amh - I thought I was still fertile but my amh came back at 0.7 saying that there are clinics willing & experienced in treating older ladies eg lister using own eggs. Argc were also willing to cycle me and care in Nottingham are also v capable- if you produce lots of eggs ie more than 6-8 on an ivf cycle then consider cgh to get chromosomal normal embryos identified.

I did de cycle in Spain at Ivi Barcelona, about 3 months from start to ec time, Ivi Valencia have frozen eggs so you can cycle immediately but the eggs are frozen. Not fresh, other single mummies had great 
Success at I'm barcelona.
Good luck


----------



## kitten106 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hiya

Thankyou very much for your reply, it was helpful, i will let you know my developments.

Love Kitten x


----------



## maria.uk (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi girls

I'm so glad to know there is someone in the same boat as me

I've tried IVF/ICSI 6 times, at clinics in London, Spain and Greece

Now, I'm single and looking at using donated embryos

Hi GG, How long is the waiting list for donor embryos at the Czech clinic? I've contacted a few clinics in Czech in the past, but they've told me they aren't allowed to treat single women?

I've had a bad experience at the clinic in Greece. Spain seems to be a good option for me, but they're still one of the expensive countries for treatment...

Does anyone know other countries worth considering?

Thanks
M


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

hi maria

quite a few of us have been.  i had dfet rather than fresh donor embryos as it's a lot cheaper and i didn't really want to do all the drugs involved with a fresh cycle and it all just seemed more stressful for me. i think the wait is a few months but the fewer characteristics you specify the quicker you get matched.  the prices are due to go up in july so you'd need to have a look round the reprofit threads for current ones, it was 1,000 euros for 2 embryo dfet i think now it may be 1500 or more.

GGx


----------



## maria.uk (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks  GG

I have specific characteristic requirements for the donors, so I will contact the clinic and some other shortlisted clinics this week to see if they can find a double donor embryo match for me.

I'll also confirm the costs and waiting times and will let you know how I get on

Maria
x


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Also, the law in Cz has changed recently and the clinics can't give as much info on donors as they once did.  Before you might have got height, weight, hair and eye colour and maybe education level, it seems they can't give all this now and you may just be told that they have a donor that matches your requirements and have to trust them on that...... if you have very specific criteria that you absolutely won't compromise on then that may not be enough info for you.  have a read on the reprofit june/july thread or post some questions on there as those ladies will probably have been working with this new law and less information.


GGx


----------



## Vix 1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Just nipping on to give a little bit of advice if poss (*and Hi G Gaz* - too many threads to keep up with each other! I see names I recognise from the original reprofit thread all over the place - there doesn't seem to be a home that really makes sense for me at the mo!) ANYWAY:

My little bit of advice to anyone is give up on wanting anything specific, and go with what fate throws at you. I sent reams of info over to the clinic when I started out applying for donor embies (and it never occured to me to go for a fresh cycle as the frozen is just as good as far as my research showed, and boy did I research!). Makes me laugh now. I wanted vegetarian donors who had an interest in the environment and creative talents just for a kick off! I had to put up with finding out their height and the fact they had finished secondary school - that was it basically.

It upset me at first as i like to have control over things and you do think at the start of this journey that you want everything to be as close as poss to the genetic child you can no longer have (and getting that into your head is hard enough). But now I am nearing the birth of my donated embryo child - who's own parents did not even meet! - I have been through all these thoughts a thousand times and realised the less I know the better. How I would have clung on to every bit of info, had I received it! How I would have analysed!

Knowing nothing is much easier in the long run and makes me cope much better. Makes it come down to simple clean facts: Couldn't have own child (well might have been able to but couldn't go through all the horror of the TX another time) so went and got child only way I could, in the easiest and most straightforward way i could (and cheapest frankly).

Lastly - I looked into the Spanish clinics at great length. Three things put Reprofit ahead of them: Price and fact the Czech clinics have more access to traditional caucasian colouring which may be why the waiting lists are shorter. I waited - two weeks can you belive.

Good luck - this is not an easy thing to do but luckily there are many many women on here who have been through it all aready!


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

hey vix!! was just thinking about you yesterday. wow you're whizzing along now!  how exciting.  everything been going ok?

GGx


----------



## Vix 1 (Jun 17, 2009)

well I hate to moan...but lets just say I am not a big fan of late pregnancy

Forgot where you are up to at the mo..whats the latest ?


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

i'm about 10w 4 but had a huge bleed couple of weeks ago and thought it was all over but the twins!!   are hanging in there right now. not putting a ticker up or joining the bumps thread till the 12w milestone which i really hope i get to.

GGx


----------



## maria.uk (Jun 16, 2011)

I've decided to go with a clinic in Ukraine called Intersona, who have found a match for me. 

They said the fee for transfering 1 or 2 donated frozen embryos into me is £720 and the embryos are immediately available/ no waiting list. They also were able to share more information about their embryo donors than the other clinics 

I can't seem to find a flight from London to Lviv though?? Has anyone been to Intersona clinic in Ukraine?? What's the easiest way to travel there?

Thanks!
M x


----------



## maria.uk (Jun 16, 2011)

Great news with the twins GG!


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

thanks Maria

I'm not sure but I think there might be a thread for intersono on the international's board.  that all sounds good though!

Ggx


----------



## maria.uk (Jun 16, 2011)

I've just returned from Lviv from the donor embryo transfer. 

Such a beautiful city! I was extremely impressed by the Intersono clinic and staff!

They transferred two donor embryos and I'm on my 2 week wait now..

Very nervous!
x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Good luck maria.uk  xxx


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

congrats on being PUPO maria   

GGx


----------



## maria.uk (Jun 16, 2011)

Unfortunately it didn't stick 

I'm now more determined than ever about this and planning on doing a fresh embryo transfer cycle (with donor eggs and donor sperm)

Intersona is charging £3580 for the entire fresh donor embryo cycle (ICSI included as well as surplus embryo freezing and cryotransfer as well as egg donor costs and sperm costs)

Does this sound reasonable compared to other clinics?
x


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

sorry it didn't work out this time maria   

afraid i don't know about costs for that as never had a fresh cycle, have a look on reprofit's website or someone will be along soon who can help more

GGxx


----------

